# X-pipes, H-pipes



## 1SICGTO (Apr 19, 2009)

Im planning on buying a gto this week. And i was wondering if there was any x pipes or h pipes i can buy that will bolt up to the stock headers?And which is better x-pipe or h-pipe?


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

There was an H pipe made, sometimes you can find one here and there on Ebay(called the "Stolenfox H"), bolts up to the flange under the trans and either clamps or welds on. Not sure if anyone is currently making them or not. X or H is about the same powere wise, just sounds slightly different. H is more muscle, X is more like an exotic sound.


----------

